# Scary Tempered Glass



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Now that's nucking nuts!


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

1/2" thickness for a sheet that size is inadequate to say the least.


----------

